# Finished my cabinet with witch jars



## Lagrousome

Thought I would share my version of DeadSpider's witch jars. A big thank you to DS for the ideas (a few I "borrowed" to get me going!)
This cabinet I bought at an estate sale for $10, painted and distressed it, then added the jars that I have been collecting! The cabinet is set out on our back deck under one of those screened EP which I will transform into some sort of "Witche's Tent" for spells, etc.


----------



## spideranne

Wonderful. That cabinet was a great find.


----------



## Richie

I especially love the Werewolf Hair, Dracula Castle Remains, and the 
3-D skeleton bottle. All you're missing is a bottle filled with something Frankenstein. Great display!


----------



## Samhain

Wow, so many ideas that I must "borrow" =]
How did you do the Frogs Breath one? That looks brilliant
Well done


----------



## Lagrousome

Cotton balls pulled apart very thinly and stuffed in. 
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## turtle2778

Diane these are freakin awesome!! Great job.


----------



## jdubbya

That looks fantastic! Hope you don't mind if I "borrow" a few ideas.
Where did you get all the cork stoppers? I would love to find some.
Thanks


----------



## EvilQueen1298

It is simply wonderful!!! Are you going to dust it/dirt it up a bit?


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Any candles? crystals? cobwebs?


----------



## DeadSpider

Looks great, Glad I could help inspire you, you do fantastic work!


----------



## NickG

"I like it - I like it a lot"


----------



## Lagrousome

jdubbya said:


> That looks fantastic! Hope you don't mind if I "borrow" a few ideas.
> Where did you get all the cork stoppers? I would love to find some.
> Thanks


Pat Catans (craft store) sells them in a bag with a variety of sizes.


----------



## Lagrousome

EvilQueen1298 said:


> Any candles? crystals? cobwebs?


I still need to add some small candles, and I think some moss laying around. I am thinking of doing the hot glue cob webbs, but need to practice first before doing it. It still has some finishing touches, I have a book holder at the bottom for a "spell book" and some room on the top for some things. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a wonderful dispaly!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey, looks great. Excellent work.


----------



## Ghostess

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Samhain

Lagrousome said:


> Cotton balls pulled apart very thinly and stuffed in.
> Thanks for the comments!


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## widowsbluff

very nice, I great job.


----------



## dave the dead

Very Nice lagrue! That detailed stuff is way beyond me...I don't have the patience for it....how's about we do a trade? You'll fix me up, right?


----------



## Lilly

Grou...Excellent Job on your cabinet and bottles there
the frogs breath is too cool
I like your textured bottles , is that hot glue on the one.
very nice assortment of necessity's.
candles will look nice maybe some baubles too


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Reminds me of Salem for some reason. Nice work.


----------



## Lagrousome

dave the dead said:


> Very Nice lagrue! That detailed stuff is way beyond me...I don't have the patience for it....how's about we do a trade? You'll fix me up, right?


Sure Dave. 1 bottle for 1 prop? I like your monster in a box for starters....


----------



## Lagrousome

Lilly said:


> Grou...Excellent Job on your cabinet and bottles there
> the frogs breath is too cool
> I like your textured bottles , is that hot glue on the one.
> very nice assortment of necessity's.
> candles will look nice maybe some baubles too


Yeppers, that hot glue thing is starting to become a big hit!!!

BTW, what are baubles?????


----------



## Lagrousome

HalloweenZombie said:


> Reminds me of Salem for some reason. Nice work.


Actually, I am working on a sign right now for the Salem witch's ball for the cabinet. I'll post that when I am done. Also, a "Death Certificate" for the wicked witch of the east....
Not my ideas, sorta borrowed them from a picture I saw in a magazine.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wonderful! 

I, too, am gonna "borrow" some of your ideas. I don't know about the rest of you, but by the time I am done I am not going to have a bunch of spell jars, I am gonna have an apothescary shop.


----------



## Lagrousome

*Added signs to my cabinet*

Here are (2) signs I have added to my cabinet. I took the ideas from a couple of books that were selling these. But hey, $ is tight, so I made my own with the scrapbooking CD, printed them, put a clear gloss over them and glued them onto some painted plywood.


----------



## Ghostess

It's all about the details, good job!


----------



## Lauriebeast

That looks absolutely fantastic....well done!


----------



## Lagrousome

~Thank you guys for the kind words!~
(And thank you for not spewing out the not-so-kind words if you don't like it) hehe


----------



## gypsichic

wonderful work! mind if i ste............errr............borrrrrrrrrrrrowwwww some ideas?


----------



## JohnnyL

Very very cool! Great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like them all but am drawn to the green one with hot glue drizzled on it.
I need to work on some bottles for this year since I bought my witch. I wish I had gotten her sooner.

I was thinking of just using some mason jars this year. Not creative..but fast.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

That looks so cool!!! I would love to do something like that inside my house someday.


----------



## Lagrousome

*List of labels & ingrediants*

Had a couple people ask what was in the labels, so I have made a list for anyone to use or get ideas from:
Top Shelf:

Evil Elixer - green colored water
Poision Black Berries - wild cherries just stuffed in
Werewolf Hair - dog hair in water
Bottle of green water with hot glue just drizzled over
Small bottle with greenish/blue water
Dracula Castle Remains - Mulch with water
Last bottle to the right with skellies - I bought this at odd lots
2nd Shelf

Albino Jellyfish Stingers - "squiggles" of hot glue in baby oil
Dried Worms - Moss in oil
Miniature Jumping Frogs - those little plastic clear frogs in green water
Snake Oil - those clear little plastic frogs in green water
Barking Spiders - those clear little plastic spiders in yellow water
3rd Shelf

Rubber eyeballs in green water
Evil Witch Finger Nails - pine cone pulled apart - no oil or water (dry)
Fairy Tears - drops of hot glue in oil
2-blue bottles - just added water and made the labels
Frogs Breath - cotton balls pulled apart and added to baby oil
Graveyard Dust "for the rest of your life" - seasoning mix
Ground Unicorn Horns - crushed up sea shells
Red jar with bead necklace - colored water
4-little jars, just with colored water and a plastic snake stuck in
Bottom

Green jug - green water with sticks stuck in from a bush
Blue jug - blue water
XXX Jug - this was one of those old clorox glass bottles that are already brown, so I just added some water
Blue just with plastic skelly, this is one of those plastic pretzel jugs, put in the skelly in colored water and added moss/spider to the top
2-small jars at bottom - these were jars with dried tomatoes in them, tore off the label and made my own calling them preserved liver
Jar by the xxx jug-this has plastic flies in them in a green colored water

The labels were printed out on tan card stock paper using a scrapbooking cd called Creating Keepsakes made from broderbund. I just picked up the cheap cd at our local office supply store a few years back. (I didn't buy it from their web site, but here is their site)
http://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=106&itemType=HOME_PAGE
I didn't have any luck staining my lables to make them look old as the ink just ran, so I used colored paper instead. I did coat them with a clear varnish and then used craft glue to stick them on. The corks were bought at Pat Catans 
that sells them in a bag with variety of sizes.

I have since added this witch in the crystal ball to the cabinet
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009B899227110001P?keyword=halloween&vName=For+the+Home&cName=Halloween+%26+Harvest+Decor&sName=Halloween+Decor

I got a lot of ideas from different witch jars here on the forum, so thank you to everyone that posted ideas and pics for me to gather from!

Oops, I think this now needs to be moved to the How to section.....sorry about that. Will somebody please move this for me???? Thanks!


----------

